# Bangkok Airport - departure tax?



## Captain Pugwash

Hi everyone - hope you are all well and looking forward to Christmas.....!

I'm flying to Bangkok tomorrow for my first visit to Thailand (and my first journey on a plane for 27 years!) and a friend has informed me that the may be a departure tax to pay at the airport.
Is this the case and if so can anyone please tell me how much it is these days?
Many thanks in advance,
Greg.


----------



## Song_Si

a departure tax on arrival - even Thailand hasn't thought of that one yet. 
Have never had to pay anything. 
And departure/airport tax - for when you do depart, is included in your airfares.

Enjoy your holiday, are you intending to travel around or stay in Bangkok?


----------



## Captain Pugwash

Song_Si said:


> a departure tax on arrival - even Thailand hasn't thought of that one yet.
> Have never had to pay anything.
> And departure/airport tax - for when you do depart, is included in your airfares.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday, are you intending to travel around or stay in Bangkok?


Many thanks for taking the time to reply - it's much appreciated!
I am staying with my Lady's family in Bangkok and will probably do some travelling to see the local sights etc.

Regards,

Greg.


----------



## Song_Si

until April this year there was a departure tax payable on leaving Cambodia's Phnom Penh airport, but since then the fee has been included in the price of the airfare. Good scheme as previously travelers had to queue to check in, walk about 10m and join another queue to show their ticket and pay the US $25 fee. 

the weather will be a change from UK - latest conditions here for Bangkok - 30.1C and 22C overnight.

Dec 26 - Jan 1
Avg Max 30-32 °C
Avg Min 19-21 °C







COOL


----------



## Captain Pugwash

Many thanks for that - Have a great Christmas!!


----------



## hydroman

This shows how old I am yes years ago you had to get a ticket from a machine when you left Thailand this stopped around 2005 I think but as it was so long ago I had forgot until I read this thread. Vietnam was the only other country I came across that still has this but there you need USD to get out of the country You could have 10 000 000 Vietnamese Dong in your pocket but without 14 USD you are not going anywhere


----------



## joseph44

The airport tax was THB 500 and is increased to THB 700 2 years ago. 

The BKK Airport Tax is INCLUDED in the ticket-price so it doesn't have to be paid additionally. 

Same situation on Cambodia: The 20 or 25 USD airport tax is now included in air-fares.


----------

